# faucet hard to pull out?



## skymaster

Leprichon: Please clarify "pull out" ? Are you saying moving handle up to turn water on? side to side changes water temp. 
If you are saying pushing handle up to turn on then somebody has tightened the "packing nuts too tight. only 2 reasons A; Gorilla installed em or they were leaking.
Lets assume a Delta: Look under the handle and you will find an 1/8" set screw, loosen that and the handle comes off: NOW you will see the stem ; there is a cap the stem goes thru which unscrews; after that you will see the cartridge and a ring with 2 slots that is what has to be loosened a bit, If Delta you can get the combo tool which is allen wrench and the spanner wrench for this purpose. NOTE TURN OFF THE WATER BEFORE YOU TRY THIS :}:}


----------



## Leprichon

*pull out*

to clarify...the faucet Im refering to (one of the faucets) is on my shower wall (if it makes a difference it is only a shower and not a bath as well)...the knob is a single unit that works both the hot and cold water...I pull it out to turn on the water, turn it to change the temp of the water, and push it in to turn off the water...what I like to do in the morning is turn the knob all the way to the hottest setting and pull out the knob just a little bit for a little while in order to tell the hot water tank to start working again...it is this action that is rather harder than it ought to be (not turnning the knob to hot or cold)...skymaster, does you reply action still hold true?


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Replace the cartridges in the faucets/valves, this will solve the problem, they sound like Moen.


----------



## skymaster

Ron;:thumbup::thumbsup: Ya beat me to it LOL LOL Damn moaning faucets


----------



## Leprichon

*cartridge?*

Ok, so Remove and Replace the cartridges...Are the cartridges available at the local hardware store? How would I know which to get (is there an easier way to tell than removing the old and taking it to the store to get a similar looking replacement? I need the model number maybe? where is that normaly located?)...


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Yes there avail, Moen 1225B that's the name of the replacements.


----------



## Leprichon

allrighht thanks Ron!


----------



## pcampbell

Hi guys, I have a Moen and the catridge is bad, very old, hard to push and leaking. It is the old style (obviously!) I went to go change it out and the first step says remove the retaining clip. I don't see any retaining clip.










EDIT: sorry I guess there is a catridge sleeve that I forgot to pull off. Didn't want to pull too hard but it came off with some vinegar.


----------



## pcampbell

OK So I removed the catridge no problem. I put the new one one and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the Clip in???

I also wanted to see if the new cart was working and when I turn on the water, it leaks much worse than before and when i pull the valve out, no water comes through................????

did I just not push the valve in far enough?

I am looking at the old one here, and it looks like the c-clip Saddles over the U shaped part of the cartridge, NOT the round part that is immediately outside of the last o-ring?


----------



## pcampbell

Hi guys Can anyone offer any insight here. Am I just not pushing the new cartridge in enough??? Here is the latest pic


----------



## pcampbell

ok I tapped it in with the remover tool and a rubber mallet and we are golden.


----------



## AJ 28

*Bath tub facet*

Hi I am replacing my bathtub tap same problem old, leaking etc.

I am too the point in your post#9 with the picture. How do I get that outer retaining ring and sleeve off to get at the valve. Once I get to the valve everything should be fine as far as replacement.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## TheEplumber

AJ 28 said:


> Hi I am replacing my bathtub tap same problem old, leaking etc.
> 
> I am too the point in your post#9 with the picture. How do I get that outer retaining ring and sleeve off to get at the valve. Once I get to the valve everything should be fine as far as replacement.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated


Wriggle and pull should do it. There are no fasteners holding it


----------



## AJ 28

Thanks for help, the sleeve and end piece came out with a little persuasion but the valve wow I can't believe they get stuck in there that bad anyway got it out and replaced, thank you


----------



## BillBinB

If you don’t want to replace the cartridge, try this. As you go along, make a diagram of how the parts fit together. Remove everything but the cartridge (the handle, facing plate, etc), so that you just see the cartridge. Replace the handle temporarily so that you can extend the cartridge to the furthermost “out” position. Remove the handle. Apply high-temperature plumber’s grease to the sides of the cartridge, getting as far into the cartridge hole as you can (I used a toothpick). Put the handle back on temporarily. Turn the handle from left to right and pull/push the handle in and out, so that the grease gets a chance to work its way in. Hopefully, you’ll notice things go much easier. If not, try putting on more grease another time or two. Do not use a petroleum distillate, as it will destroy the rubber/plastic. Use plumbers grease. If after this, it doesn’t work, try removing the cartridge, looking inside the receptacle to see if any calcification has occurred which is constricting the turn of the cartridge and try to remove it. Then slather the cartridge with plumbers grease. Again, try pulling out the handle. Hopefully, it will work easily. If not, you may need to replace the cartridge.


----------



## BillBinB

If you don’t want to replace the cartridge, try this. As you go along, make a diagram of how the parts fit together. Remove everything but the cartridge (the handle, facing plate, etc), so that you just see the cartridge. Replace the handle temporarily so that you can extend the cartridge to the furthermost “out” position. Remove the handle. Apply high-temperature plumber’s grease to the sides of the cartridge, getting as far into the cartridge hole as you can (I used a toothpick). Put the handle back on temporarily. Turn the handle from left to right and pull/push the handle in and out, so that the grease gets a chance to work its way in. Hopefully, you’ll notice things go much easier. If not, try putting on more grease another time or two. Do not use a petroleum distillate, as it will destroy the rubber/plastic. Use plumbers grease. If after this, it doesn’t work, try removing the cartridge, looking inside the receptacle to see if any calcification has occurred which is constricting the turn of the cartridge and try to remove it. Then slather the cartridge with plumbers grease. Hopefully, it will work. If not, you may need to replace the cartridge.


----------



## Ghostmaker

By the way Moen will replace all cartridges on their faucets for free.1-800-289-6636
Just tell them its leaking.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

BillBinB said:


> If you don’t want to replace the cartridge, try this. As you go along, make a diagram of how the parts fit together. Remove everything but the cartridge (the handle, facing plate, etc), so that you just see the cartridge. Replace the handle temporarily so that you can extend the cartridge to the furthermost “out” position. Remove the handle. Apply high-temperature plumber’s grease to the sides of the cartridge, getting as far into the cartridge hole as you can (I used a toothpick). Put the handle back on temporarily. Turn the handle from left to right and pull/push the handle in and out, so that the grease gets a chance to work its way in. Hopefully, you’ll notice things go much easier. If not, try putting on more grease another time or two. Do not use a petroleum distillate, as it will destroy the rubber/plastic. Use plumbers grease. If after this, it doesn’t work, try removing the cartridge, looking inside the receptacle to see if any calcification has occurred which is constricting the turn of the cartridge and try to remove it. Then slather the cartridge with plumbers grease. Hopefully, it will work. If not, you may need to replace the cartridge.


 I disassemble new units and lube with plumber's grease before install. I swear they don't have grease at the factory. 

Our 35 year old door knobs that are used most frequently were a little draggie so I took them apart and shot them with aerosol silicone lube. To my surprise as I reached for a knob one day it turned by itself.:vs_laugh:Boy, thought I had done a real bang up job, but was disappointed when I found it was the wife on the opposite side that turned it.:vs_mad:


----------



## fireguy

Ghostmaker said:


> By the way Moen will replace all cartridges on their faucets for free.1-800-289-6636
> Just tell them its leaking.


Does this include the shower single handle faucet? Mine does not leak, but the handle is crooked and feels like the handle will come off at any time. It was installed in March or April. Based upon the shower and sink faucets,I will not use Moen again.


----------



## hkstroud

> Does this include the shower single handle faucet?


It applies to all Moen faucets to the original purchaser.




> handle is crooked and feels like the handle will come off at any time.


What does that mean? If it means what I think it means, pop off the center emblem with a sharp pointed tool and tighten the screw that fastens the handle to the stem.


----------



## Ghostmaker

Your handle is secured either by a screw or allen key. You need to tighten them. Use a little lock tight.


----------

